
E-books will overtake paperback by the end of 2011 - erhanerdogan
http://www.usatoday.com/tech/news/2010-07-29-amazon29_VA_N.htm
======
Unseelie
As E books are less than 1% of the market...I highly doubt they will overtake
paperback by the end of the year

